# Sisamo?



## xpac

Anyone familiar with this fish? I just got back from a local Asian supermarket and they didn't have any smelt (which is what I was looking for). Instead I picked up these fish labeled "Sisamo", they look like smelt although I've never heard of them before.


----------



## xpac

Hmm, I threw a 6" "sisamo" into my tank which is bigger than my largest pygo who is about 5". Almost instantly they ripped right into







it so they seem to like it. Hopefully this is a nutritious food for them?


----------



## xpac

For the pic lovers, here's the BEFORE pic


----------



## xpac

and the AFTER.....


----------



## User

:laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ

3.16 for all that, doesnt seem to bad


----------



## xpac

mr.freez said:


> 3.16 for all that, doesnt seem to bad


 Yeah it's a great deal, and my P's LOVE this stuff. I gave them another one today without the head, and within 2 minutes they ate the ENTIRE thing. The only problem with these fish is that they stink (even when frozen). One of my roommates mentioned last night that something smelled like....well I won't repeat what he said since there are females on this site now and then but I'm sure you can figure it out...


----------



## hyphen

i don't see why it wouldn't be nutritious. you can be our guinea pig. use the sisamo fish as a staple for a few months then report back P if your ps die, then we'll know not to use it! haha, just messin with you.


----------



## shutter13

hyphen said:


> i don't see why it wouldn't be nutritious. you can be our guinea pig. use the sisamo fish as a staple for a few months then report back P if your ps die, then we'll know not to use it! haha, just messin with you.


 lol they'll probaly grow 6'' in a week


----------

